# Nueces at 59 Whitebass run



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

There were 15 trucks/trailers under the Hwy 59 bridge-Nueces river outside of George West. Has the run started? Wondering if most people were fishing upstream or downstream toward the lake. Thanks for any report.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure but we used to kill them at the river side of the Mathis dam when I was a kid and into hs. I always remember it being warmer though like March when they'd be thick.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Yep, probably by March they're back from their trip upstream to spawn. Think it's getting close to time. Good fishing.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

got a report from our buddy that they were below the 59 bridge....that was a couple weeks ago though...
snookered


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^afer making the rounds on social media the report from your buddy just got out a lil late for all those pot lickers then huh. Lol


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^^afer making the rounds on social media the report from your buddy just got out a lil late for all those pot lickers then huh. Lol


 LOL! "shoulda been here last week" is about right....

but really, if you know the area, and how they move, it should be just about right....plus 15 trailers at the ramp means other people *think* that they're there too, LOL
snookered


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, I can actually finally give a fresh water report on this board....been busy, but made it up to the river this past weekend....river is almost 5 feet high over last year, which means no wading what-so-ever anywhere on the river....soo....we trolled in the boat upstream for about two miles, and downstream for about 4....there were at least 30 boats on the river, doing the same thing....we talk to everyone, most had 3-5 fish....some went really far down and they claimed to have about 10-12....

we stuck it out for a few hours, and scratched 14 on rattletraps, with just as many small throw backs...some of the females were pretty nice slabs, but few and far between....steady all day....the girls were hydrating their eggs (maybe another week or two before spawn?) and some of the boys were milting....

good times, but not a slaughter like we were hoping....the water being so high is making our typical methods obsolete, and we're having to re-invent ourselves on the fly....hope this helps....I'm going to try again this sunday if I can get my weekend guests to leave early, lol
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Still haven't made it down myself but doesn't look like I missed much so far.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, we'll keep this one going....I didn't make it this past weekend, but my buddy took his big boat up there, and trolled both above and below the 59 bridge....they got a few, with a couple decent ones mixed in, but not enough to consider keeping any....still slow I take it...

so, take the report for what it's for....might be another few weeks, or maybe with the high water it's messing up the fishing somehow or something....
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I'll gladly take high water over NO WATER like a couple years back. Thanks


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

where do you guys get minnows around georgewest area? any open before sun up? i mostly fly fish but want to try for crappie for a change.

thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> I'll gladly take high water over NO WATER like a couple years back. Thanks


 well, NO WATER concentrated them into the holes, plus you could see their "pushes" in the water letting you know where they were....it was actually a LOT easier when there was no water.....now they're scattered all over the river....

hopefully I can make it out there sunday, as it may be my last shot at the title until late march, and it will likely be over by then....

good luck out there if you make it, and let us know how you do!
snookered


----------

